# GT #47 Los Angeles Lakers (30-16) @ New Jersey Nets (20-27) [2/5]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Los Angles Lakers 




































[PG] D. Fisher [SG] K. Bryant [SF] V. Radmanovic [PF] L. Odom [C] P. Gasol


New Jersey Nets




































[PG] J. Kidd [SG] V. Carter [SF] R. Jefferson [PF] S. Williams [C] J. Boone

*SPOTLIGHT PLAYERS*


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Our front court should destroy theirs... I wish we had Ariza to play D on RJ... if we did, this would be a blow out.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I havent been this excited about a east coast game since I thought Pau was playing on Sunday.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Can't wait...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

sigh.... another tape delayed game. I hate KCAL 9


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hate having class late on Tuesdays/Thursdays. I'm going to have to record the game and watch it once I'm done with class (around 9:30 p.m.) so don't expect me to be posting in the game thread tomorrow until way after the game is over...hopefully I won't be disappointed. 

GO LAKERS!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm going to miss the game live. Going to record it. I was hoping they would put Gasol at the PF spot so it would be easy for Bynum to slight right in when he's ready, but I understand why they have him at the C.

I expect it to take at least a few weeks for Gasol to feel remotely comfortable in the triangle. But I sure would love to see him tear up and Laker's win by 20.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

im gonna stream it at 4:30.. i wanna watch badly. man, the ratings for this game should be really high


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

The game starts at 1:30 AM and I've got work tomorrow, so this will be the first game of the road trip I can't watch live  I'm really disappointed and I think I might not check the recap/box score tomorrow and just wait to see the game some other way...

Nah, who am I kidding, I won't be able to restrain myself =)

Anyway, I watched the Nets at Atlanta on Saturday and they really look like a beat down team. They were playing without any spirit and trailed by 15 for the majority of the game against a very average Atlanta (Johnson was playing injured, Smith was a non factor some of the time, atlhough he finished with 23 at the end). I hate to jinx it, but anything less than a win would be disappointing at this point, especially considering the recent addition to the team and the Nets flat out sucking (they are what 2-10 in the last 12 games).

Go Lakers!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

man finallly!


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Is Gasol starting?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

This game really shouldnt be close...The nets are a joke.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Chef said:


> Is Gasol starting?


I believe so, as Phil said that if Gasol was going to play, it was going to be in a starting role.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Cris said:


> sigh.... another tape delayed game. I hate KCAL 9


Seriously. KTLA doesn't delay Clippers broadcasts, so I really don't get why KCAL would delay the Lakers. I understand that the majority of the public works until 5pm, but In the age of Tivo what does it matter what time the game is broadcast? At any rate, I've been as anxious as all of you to see Pau in action and can't wait for game time. It's still going to be tough though not to check the real-time stats. :sad:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

1) you assume everyone, or a lot of people, have tivo. this is not true.
2) even if everyone had tivo, they'd just fast forward past the commercials.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Unfortunately, by the time i get home from work the game will be over. So, i have to record it. 

I cant wait!


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

afobisme said:


> 1) you assume everyone, or a lot of people, have tivo. this is not true.
> 2) even if everyone had tivo, they'd just fast forward past the commercials.


I understand, I don't have it...wish I could afford it. Most people still own VCR's though and can tape the game that way, that's what I do when I can't watch live. Besides, I'd still prefer to miss the first half and be able to see the second half live rather than having to avoid seeing NBA scores altogether during the broadcast. It makes it nearly impossible to watch ESPN or any other televised NBA games.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i don't know, i think they make more money if they delay these broadcasts. if that's the case, then i would probably do the same to make money too.

i bet a lot of people don't even know that these games are delayed.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Since We Saw Them Last: Nets



> The Nets are a team that has under-performed relative to expectations this year (or at least relative to the names on their roster) and seem to have lost some of their focus. This could be because their franchise point guard is asking for a trade six months after they re-upped their star shooting guard for another four years.
> 
> Somewhat surprising has been that the problems exist on both sides of the ball. As a result, they have gone 2-10 over their last 12, though that string included a 6 game road trip out west where the Nets lost all 6 games.
> 
> ...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*SCOUTING REPORT*



> The Nets beat us in November, 102-100. They scored 65 points in the second half. If we cannot defend, we will not win. They shot 46% from the field and had 46 points from their bench. Lately, they have been struggling to score. They rank 29th in points per game and field goal shot percentage. Their play has been inconsistent. When the game is “wide open” in transition, they are more effective, so our challenge is to keep them from playing in transition as often as possible. They do rank #3 in assists because of Kidd’s ability to pass and to find the open man.
> 
> Jefferson and Carter are their primary offensive targets. This team also lacks an inside offensive attack, other than these two players, and they will settle for turn around, fall away jump shots against good defenders. We need to be physical with this team without fouling. Beat them to their spots in the post. Do our work early on defense. Have active hands on post passes. Make it difficult for them to receive the ball exactly where they want it. We must eliminate easy baskets. Make Carter and Jefferson take contested shots, no lay-ups or dunks on fast breaks and reverses. Williams has been starting at the power forward. He brings lots of energy. We must keep him off of the offensive glass and he loves to block shots from the weakside, so be aware of him when shooting in the lane area. Boone has been starting at center. The Nets have decided to spend the time to develop their youth and Boone is a serviceable player. He does not hurt this team while he is on the floor. Kidd is the catalyst that keeps this team going. Kidd is not afraid to take the big shot, but his shooting does not have the same reliable touch he has had in the past. He tries to create offense for them through transition opportunities. Bottom line is, we need to eliminate the bulk of these chances by getting back on defense and building defensive walls to our basket. Nachbar had an impact in game one. We must be aware of him coming off the bench to give them a bump. Also, Williams (Marcus) and Wright are capable of providing offense and energy when they enter the game. Kristic played three minutes against Atlanta, which is the first time he’s played since November.
> 
> ...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> NEW YORK -- It was a simple play in one of many practices this season, but the symbolism was much greater than that for the Lakers.
> 
> Pau Gasol caught the ball in the post, gathered himself for a moment with his back to the basket, and fired off a short hook shot that arced through the hoop.
> 
> ...


http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/lakers/la-sp-lakerep5feb05,1,1408791.story?ctrack=2&cset=true


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Im lovin' it!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Can't talk about this

-Cris
*


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Finally living in Canada really pays off! I'll be watching the game live. Can't wait to see Pau catch a pass cleanly! Or make a layup! Or a dunk!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Guys we cant have any mention of a game link period. In the higher up minds you are pushing the boundaries of illegal activity.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hey guys do you mind if I borrow your headers for the Nets game thread. They don't have one up. Thanks!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, go for it. Good luck tonight.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

K Cris, I'll shaaaddddup!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

HB said:


> Hey guys do you mind if I borrow your headers for the Nets game thread. They don't have one up. Thanks!


Go for it....


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

By the way guys, this game is on NBATV so you can watch there if you are not blacked out.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Blacked out. Just going to do the usual under these circumstances, avoid this thread and go watch another episode of Law & Order. :wait:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

It's Game Time BABY. to bad there is a delay in southern cal.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

KCAL can eat my *** for yet another *one* hour delay.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This is bull****.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Lol. None of you guys can watch the game live?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

yeah not too much available.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

I am watching the game on NBA TV, Gasol is looking good.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I'm watching on NBA tv too. Gasol looks nervous so far and reluctant to attack and uncomfortable when he finally does.

If the Lakers ever want to trade Lamar they should just wait until Mark Jackson becomes the GM of some team. Every time he does a Laker game he talks constantly about how talented he is.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> Gasol looks nervous so far and reluctant to attack and uncomfortable when he finally does.


Sounds like good ol' Pau.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

It's normal for Gasol to play kinda shaky, he has shown that he has good hands and can finish so far, something Kwame could never do.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

thaKEAF said:


> Sounds like good ol' Pau.


Hater.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Hater.


I'm not a hater, he's known for playing like that. :thumbdown:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

47 all at half... Gasol 6 points 3PF


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

One thing I noticed in the first half is the Laker give Gasol the ball in the post A LOT. Almost every time down when he was in actually. Wish they did the same to Bynum.

Maybe it's because Bynum can't pass like Gasol, I don't know.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Just to let you guys know... it's also on MojHD for those who want to watch it in HD.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

And 1 by Gasol


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Damn! These fools are hanging around... causing trouble for no reason.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Damn! These fools are hanging around... causing trouble for no reason.


I'm far from a fool and I have a reason for hanging around. Just wanna see how Gasol does in his debut.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Don't worry Gasol is doing great and he is fun to watch.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Gasol 17PTS 8RBS 26 Minutes


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

you guys know nwhat's hilarious? radmanovic has actually been a better passer than luke walton. he's longer on defense too, and can rebound better.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Glad we have Gasol. Kobe is playing like ****. :laugh:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

thaKEAF said:


> I'm far from a fool and I have a reason for hanging around. Just wanna see how Gasol does in his debut.


Lol. I was talking about the Nets, not you. You are welcome to hang around!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Pau Gasol.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Gasol is a beast!!!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Pau!!! Brings tears to my eyes....Imagine adding Bynum too!! Oh my...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

It's funny, we traded the center with the worst hands in the league for one with probably the best... this is still surreal to watch.

How the hell is anyone going to handle a frontcourt of Odom, Gasol and Bynum with the best backcourt player in the league?


----------



## RX (May 24, 2006)

man this team is scary even without Bynum...

Gasol can't be single covered


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> It's funny, we traded the center with the worst hands in the league for one with probably the best... this is still surreal to watch.
> 
> How the hell is anyone going to handle a frontcourt of Odom, Gasol and Bynum with the best backcourt player in the league?


don't forget we have sasha vujacic too! im kinda surprised that no one's said anything about kobe's 6 points though.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

I am really impressed with Gasol's hands and passing ability.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Paul is dominating the boards! Yeah Baby!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe dislocated right finger on shooting hand... Nets chucking away


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

My god, I'm so jealous that Gasol just fell into your laps. What a great player.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Pau! Pau! Pau!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Brandname said:


> My god, I'm so jealous that Gasol just fell into your laps. What a great player.


well shoot, it was due. we had to watch kwame play for 3 1/2 years. my god.

pau doesn't need to score or do anything for the next 4 games, and yet he's proven himself more valuable.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Pau ****ing Gasol. He doesn't even know the offense yet!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Pau on the pick and pop. Dirty. Just dirty. 

This team is going to be so nasty. 

I know, I know, it's just one game, and we're playing against the Nets. And I realize that we're not even blowing them out. But just look at how nice Pau is. He will work brilliantly with Kobe. I can't wait to see where this team can go.... 

And yes, 6 points for Kobe! I love it.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

kobe should sit out the second half and a couple of games like lebron earlier this season to not hurt his mvp presence or his stats lol jk


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

by nba standards fisher is pretty slow, atleast he got to the line on that slow break


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow fisher with 28, is that a career high?


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I can't believe people are so adamant about trading Odom, I mean every laker fan knows by now he's not a scorer but he helps out the team in so many ways. Just look at tongight for example 14pts/15rbd/5ast/ on *4*!!! shots.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe is the only starter not to be in double figures. That scrub! :laugh:

115-90 Lakers. 3-1 on a 9-game road trip

Next up, Atlanta tomorrow. Bring it baby!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

POW was outstanding, he's a perfect fit for us. Pick and Pop,Pick and Roll. The West is in trouble now.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Kobe was giddy about Pau in his post game interview. And when he mentioned the prospect of Bynum coming back to he had an ear to ear smile. I feel the exact same way.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

sweetness, pau wau! lol


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

wow, 24 points in his first game. god, that is crazy.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

thug_immortal8 said:


> I can't believe people are so adamant about trading Odom, I mean every laker fan knows by now he's not a scorer but he helps out the team in so many ways. Just look at tongight for example 14pts/15rbd/5ast/ on *4*!!! shots.


I agree. Especially now that he can be the third option (maybe even 4th when Bynum comes back) he is an incredibly valuable player. I don't want him to go anywhere. I would NOT take Kidd over Odom now.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

thug_immortal8 said:


> I can't believe people are so adamant about trading Odom, I mean every laker fan knows by now he's not a scorer but he helps out the team in so many ways. Just look at tongight for example 14pts/15rbd/5ast/ on *4*!!! shots.


He is not consistent on any given night. I wouldn't be surprised if he disappears against Hawks tomorrow night game.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

madskillz1_99 said:


> I agree. Especially now that he can be the third option (maybe even 4th when Bynum comes back) he is an incredibly valuable player. I don't want him to go anywhere. I would NOT take Kidd over Odom now.


co-sign, face it, odom was not a good 2nd option, he suits better as a third.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lots of old faces. :laugh:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Lots of old faces. :laugh:


at least we know who the true lakers fans are


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm okay with Odom in his current role he can be our all around glue guy. Perfect role for him. No way we should be thinking of trading Odom now. 

He's just not a 2nd option scorer.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Lots of old faces. :laugh:


I've been busy but always a loyal Laker fan. :bsmile:


----------



## HeaVINsent15 (Jul 13, 2007)

Good game. Nets actually contain Kobe to 6 points and then their players cant do anything on offense. Same old story. What I'd give to be a Lakers fan. The 02-06 nets seem like a faint memory with this team.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lynx said:


> I've been busy but *always a loyal Laker fan.* :bsmile:


Bull S***!!! :bsmile:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Lots of old faces. :laugh:


Woah! Don't try to lump me in as some kind of fair weather guy. I've been loyal all along. Just haven't been posting on here. Face it, it's more interesting to post on a message board when your team is rolling.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lynx said:


> I've been busy but always a loyal Laker fan. :bsmile:


Everyone here knows you're the real deal Lynx. Gasol > Fukudome


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Face it, it's more interesting to post on a message board when your team is rolling.


... and screw you too


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

The One said:


> ... and screw you too


Huh??


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Undefeated82 said:


> co-sign, face it, odom was not a good 2nd option, he suits better as a third.


As I mentioned in an earlier thread, signing Gasol is actually going to help Odom's game. Bring on the Hawks!!!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Huh??


You should post here even if the team is losing.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

The One said:


> You should post here even if the team is losing.


Lol. Sorry. I'm busy though. I have a bit of down time now. But chances are I won't be posting much, even when they are winning. I hope that doesn't detract from my ability to call myself a true fan.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Haha.. we're just razzing you madskillz.. We all know you.. I think I was the only one who wasn't in your "Kwame Brown will breakout" signature.. :laugh:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Haha.. we're just razzing you madskillz.. We all know you.. I think I was the only one who wasn't in your "Kwame Brown will breakout" signature.. :laugh:


Lol. uhh... what signature??? :whistling:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Everyone here knows you're the real deal Lynx. Gasol > Fukudome


<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RHH8gSQmnGo&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RHH8gSQmnGo&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Use Gasol, Kobe, And Bynum to make Odom look better and then trade him when his stock goes up some more.

Right now Odom's stock is low because everybody knows he is 3rd banana at best. 

Did you ever see the movie Wall Street?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Game Highlights

http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/video/videopage?&brand=null&videoId=3233009&n8pe6c=2


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Lots of old faces. :laugh:


hey man i've been around just real busy with my own basketball schedule now that i'm in my last year of high school.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

That was just pure bliss. Gasol and Bynum are going to destroy everyone in their path. I hope San Antonio, Phoenix and Dallas saw this game because they're now officially on notice.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

lamar look good out there why not just keep him? i mean really, what are the lakers missing?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We are gonna be nasty!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So I actually got to watch most of the game, and Pau was awesome in his debut. I am thrilled to have him right now. And we won by 15 points with Kobe scoring 6?! He was off tonight (except assists), so I fully expect him to go off on the Hawks tomorrow night. 

Fisher (tied his career high again) and Radmanovic were terrific tonight, as was Lamar. Go Lakers! This is going to be, barring any more injuries, a fun rest of the season. 

Player of the Game? Gasol? Fisher? I think I know who you guys will choose.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

pau, i think he did more in the stretch for us than fish did... fish had 6 points in the 4th. pau got some big rebounds for us.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Player of the game is Kwame Brown, for having an expiring contract.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Player of the Game? Gasol? Fisher? I think I know who you guys will choose.


Mitch Kupchak. :clap2:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> lamar look good out there why not just keep him? i mean really, what are the lakers missing?


I think most will agree that with the addition of Pau, we should definitely keep Odom. He's a jack of all trades but a master of none. i.e. a great support guy.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

I approve Pau Gasol


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

pau for player of the game. oh god this was beautiful to watch. i cant wait for the playoffs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

POTG thread updated...out of curiosity, does anyone ever view that thread?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I check back o it every 2 days or so.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sweet. Just making sure it's not all going to waste.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Sweet. Just making sure it's not all going to waste.


Naww I check it to.

Normally on the games I miss, just to see the highlighed player. (Normally Kobe).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hip hip...HOORAY!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

we didnt look good early but we put it together late.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Player of the game is Kwame Brown, for having an expiring contract.


Haha, my new sig.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> POTG thread updated...out of curiosity, does anyone ever view that thread?


I look at it also. I love the pics.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

afobisme said:


> you guys know nwhat's hilarious? radmanovic has actually been a better passer than luke walton. he's longer on defense too, and can rebound better.


So you don't think Vladi sucks anymore?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> So you don't think Vladi sucks anymore?


This is off topic but wow, you actually listened to that Diddy and Keyshia Cole song!?


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

It's great to have Gasol who can make layups unlike the combo of Odom/Kwame

Kobe's assist numbers should go up now that his drop off passes will actually be translated into points


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> So you don't think Vladi sucks anymore?


nah, don't think i said that. he sucks less than walton though. i don't know how good your memory is, but i supported the signing of radmanovic (which still might be a mistake) and did NOT want to re-sign walton, mainly because he brought nothing to the team and we already had vladi.

to be fair though, vladi hasn't played healthy for quite some time. last year he injured his shooting finger, and this year he was just out for a month. i'd give more time to radmanovic before saying he's completely worthless. plus, his game matches with what we do much more than luke now. we don't need a facilitator who turns the ball over. how luke played last year is as much as youre going to get from him, and imo, it wasn't even that much.

imagine this lineup on the floor:

derek fisher
kobe
vladi
pau gasol
andrew bynum

2 low post players to go along with 4 shooters (pau gasol counts as one).

now look at this roster:

derek fisher
kobe
walton
gasol
bynum

why would we even need walton on the floor? he can't shoot or play defense. and we don't need him to facilitate the offense when we have kobe/gasol/bynum. additionally, lamar can do pretty much anything he can do, only he can do it much better.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

afobisme said:


> nah, don't think i said that. he sucks less than walton though. i don't know how good your memory is, but i supported the signing of radmanovic (which still might be a mistake) and did NOT want to re-sign walton, mainly because he brought nothing to the team and we already had vladi.
> 
> to be fair though, vladi hasn't played healthy for quite some time. last year he injured his shooting finger, and this year he was just out for a month. i'd give more time to radmanovic before saying he's completely worthless. plus, his game matches with what we do much more than luke now. we don't need a facilitator who turns the ball over. how luke played last year is as much as youre going to get from him, and imo, it wasn't even that much.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say you said unless you didn't. It was in the thread about Bynum's injury were I stated we needed Vladi to come back for his scoring.


----------

